# Bachelors No More!



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Bachelors No More!

Remember Archie, the little stray African Owl - http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/stray-african-owl-34752.html?highlight=archie ? Everyone who thought I’d end up keeping him raise your hand…and give yourself a pat on the back. He is now a permanent resident of the new small coop/flight pen along with… (wait for it)…a hen!!! A friend was getting out of pigeons and offered me choice of his remaining birds (Old German Owls). We brought home two – one for Bliss (whose mate, Mieke, died last July) and one for Archie. The hens are yellow bar (Elsa) and ash red bar (Frieda).

After completing quarantine, Bliss was put in a cage between the two hens. In less than 30 seconds, he and Frieda had connected strongly, cooing and head bobbing to each other while Elsa kept more to herself. After several more days of short visits (look but no contact) Frieda was moved out to the main flight pen. The other birds, including Bliss, were closed in their nest boxes. He could call her but she was free to explore the flight pen if she chose. He called and she immediately made a bee-line to the door of his nest box and tried to figure out how to get in. I opened the door for her, surprised at how quickly they bonded. Five days later she laid her first egg.

Archie is younger and hadn’t had a mate before so I split the small coop creating adjoining apartments. He and Elsa could see each other and had separate free time in the flight pen. After several days, I let them have supervised freedom together. On the second day, Elsa decided to check out Archie’s apartment and he chased her out! (“MY HOUSE!!!”) The next day, she startled at something and flew to hide behind him. His hormones kicked in and seven days later she laid her first egg! I don’t believe that he has ever mounted her (don’t think his crippled legs would allow that) although they go through all the other courtship behaviors. They kiss and she squats while he just stands there. After a few seconds, she stands up to kiss him then struts around like she’s been bred. Archie is a caring mate, taking his turn on the eggs and coming to Elsa’s aid if she protests my intrusions to feed and clean. Best of both worlds, he is still a sweet little cuddle lump with his humans! Because we don’t know the full impact of Archie’s poor nutrition his first year, I added a heated pad (http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=15693) on one side of the coop. That’s where he is every morning when I open up, nice and toasty warm!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That is such WONDERFUL news, Terri!! 

We are absolutely delighted!! 

Please post pictures and continue with their adventures! 

Are you replacing the eggs?

Love, Hugs and Scritches from

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

YAY! What a happy post, Terri! Yes .. pictures, please! 

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Forgot the pics! Yep, replacing eggs religiously. No room for oops babies! 
It's so nice to have all the birds happy again.
Herewith the happy couples - left to right: Archie (on the nest), Elsa (serious glare!), Bliss (sticking very close to his new mate), and Frieda (so cute!).


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Not gonna lie when i first looked at the pictures i only saw 3 old german owls and i was like what bird on nest there is no nest.. Then finally i looked back and saw the head. lol


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pigeon lower said:


> Not gonna lie when i first looked at the pictures i only saw 3 old german owls and i was like what bird on nest there is no nest.. Then finally i looked back and saw the head. lol


It may not be clear in the photo, but Archie is an African Owl. Not much beak but he does have the sweet friendly Owl temperament.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Its only because u can just see his little head over the tail.. I know what and african owl is lol..


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

What a happy story! And I love your names. Can't wait for updates!


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Wow, What beautiful pigeons! I am glad everyone is getting along and both your boys have girlfriends now


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pigeon lower said:


> Not gonna lie when i first looked at the pictures i only saw 3 old german owls and i was like what bird on nest there is no nest.. Then finally i looked back and saw the head. lol


Oh yeah, he blends!  Bed check is much easier with the white birds. 

Because Archie walks on his hocks, he needs his living area all on one level. The coop interior is 28"deep, 30" wide, and 24" high. Elsa chose the back left corner for her nest so the three empty pickpots in front were added as a low partition. She uses them to perch on sometimes when she is off the nest. As soon as I open up in the morning, they both come out to poop, then back in for breakfast. Other than overnight (when they can't leave), they rarely poop inside.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terri,

I always love your posts. They may be short, but they are always sweet and full of great information.

You have always been and continue to be such an asset to this site.

Linda


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Terri, I too love reading your posts! And your new little guys are just too darn CUTE! Love their names!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks! I get such pleasure out of these birds.  With the winter weather I don't spend as much time visiting with them, but every bird gets handled at least once a day. Some, like Archie, get much more attention.


----------

